# Metalheads unite here.



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

Topic says it all. Talk Bitch


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 21, 2009)

carcass91 said:


> Topic says it all. Talk Bitch


did you make this because i said something to those fuckers over in the "whos the king of crap in NY"

if not im in anyways


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

potheadsmoker said:


> did you make this because i said something to those fuckers over in the "whos the king of crap in NY"
> 
> if not im in anyways



I was talking about metal... wtf is whos the king of crap in NY?


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyways, fuck it. What do u listen to?


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 21, 2009)

crap = rap, anyways lamb of god dying fetus cannibal corpse machine head slayer iron maiden devil driver megadeath
i can go on and on how about you?


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 21, 2009)

I like a lot of metal mostly stoner metal and death metal.


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 21, 2009)

who is considered "stoner metal"


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 21, 2009)

sleep, om, down, kyuss, weedeater, electric wizard..bands like that


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am much much more into black metal, avant garde, Tech death, morning trance, Nu metal(Eths and SOAD), Progressive Metal, Gothic metal...

I play the keyboards for a Black Metal band, and a guitarist of a Melodic Death Metal band


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> sleep, om, down, kyuss, weedeater, electric wizard..bands like that



By stoner metal, do u mean electronica?


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

Listen to my band on myspace.

Spiked Crib. - www.myspace.com/spikedcrib


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 21, 2009)

stoner metal, stoner doom, sludge metal. a lot of bands that gained huge influence from black sabbath. not electronica, haha. I don't listen to a lot of black metal but I love tech death, bands like necrophagist, atheist, origin, decrepit birth, iniquity, deeds of flesh, sleep terror, cynic, gorguts, nile etc.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 21, 2009)

carcass91 said:


> Listen to my band on myspace.
> 
> Spiked Crib. - www.myspace.com/spikedcrib


hey man that's fuckin sweet, haha


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 22, 2009)

cool shit bro


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 22, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> hey man that's fuckin sweet, haha



ha ha thank u 

Man, if u like Cynic and tech death.. u have to lisn to this band called Blotted Science. Fuck!!!! I love Ron Jarzombek!!!


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 22, 2009)

potheadsmoker said:


> cool shit bro



Thanks man!


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay, did anyone hear this Polish Band called LUX OCCULTA?


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah I know blotted science. good band. I've heard of lux occulta but never heard them.


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 22, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> yeah I know blotted science. good band. I've heard of lux occulta but never heard them.


Dude, Lux Occulta is the BEST BAND ON EARTH. Period.

Chek out their myspace or something. And remember to get stoned before doing that...U'll start worshiping the band


----------



## bastardmaker (Jan 23, 2009)

Im a huge metal fag, also into the southern "doom/sludge" metal. anyone going to that scion rockfest in atlanta? that shit is going to be nuts. neurosis, mastodon, high on fire, harvey milk, american christmas, and like 30-40 other bands. has anyone seen that newish between the buried and me dvd? that has got to be one of the cleanest and most enjoyable concert dvd's ever.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd love to see neurosis and mastodon. atlanta is a little far though haha


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 24, 2009)

bastardmaker said:


> Im a huge metal fag, also into the southern "doom/sludge" metal. anyone going to that scion rockfest in atlanta? that shit is going to be nuts. neurosis, mastodon, high on fire, harvey milk, american christmas, and like 30-40 other bands. has anyone seen that newish between the buried and me dvd? that has got to be one of the cleanest and most enjoyable concert dvd's ever.


I was browsing prosthetic records site I came across the poster for this. there really are a lot of sick bands on that tour. 1349, nachtmystium, baronness, rwake, cryptopsy (though I don't know if I'd even pay to see them anymore, haha) and skeletonwitch. at least I'm seeing skeletonwitch tomorrow! in their hometown too


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 24, 2009)

bastardmaker said:


> Im a huge metal fag, also into the southern "doom/sludge" metal. anyone going to that scion rockfest in atlanta? that shit is going to be nuts. neurosis, mastodon, high on fire, harvey milk, american christmas, and like 30-40 other bands. has anyone seen that newish between the buried and me dvd? that has got to be one of the cleanest and most enjoyable concert dvd's ever.


This is gonna be something like Wacken Open Air


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> I was browsing prosthetic records site I came across the poster for this. there really are a lot of sick bands on that tour. 1349, nachtmystium, baronness, rwake, cryptopsy (though I don't know if I'd even pay to see them anymore, haha) and skeletonwitch. at least I'm seeing skeletonwitch tomorrow! in their hometown too


Why wudnt u see cryptopsy live???.. Man, fuck...i love that band!.. i have personally met Frost (drummer of satyricon & 1349) during the India tour of satyricon. I love his work in 1349... amazing band.


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any Buckethead Fan here???


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 24, 2009)

carcass91 said:


> Why wudnt u see cryptopsy live???.. Man, fuck...i love that band!.. i have personally met Frost (drummer of satyricon & 1349) during the India tour of satyricon. I love his work in 1349... amazing band.


yeah, I love cryptopsy too. I'm just more fond of cryptopsy without Matt McGachy and with Levasseur. I'd see them at that festival but I dunno I'd travel to see them headlining or something without good support.


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> yeah, I love cryptopsy too. I'm just more fond of cryptopsy without Matt McGachy and with Levasseur...


Same here man.. 

Okay, fans of Buckethead??


----------



## LostInSpace... (Jan 25, 2009)

METAL FUCKING RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Slipknot, Rammstein, Slayer, White Zombie, Disturbed(my favourite), Metallica, I'll think of some more when I wake up properly...


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 25, 2009)

LostInSpace... said:


> METAL FUCKING RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Slipknot, Rammstein, Slayer, White Zombie, Disturbed(my favourite), Metallica, I'll think of some more when I wake up properly...



lol, newbie.. good.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 25, 2009)

haha. newbie is right. he will learn


----------



## LostInSpace... (Jan 25, 2009)

Teach me oh master, tell me the ways of the dark side


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 26, 2009)

LostInSpace... said:


> Teach me oh master, tell me the ways of the dark side


Be patient oh ignorant student.... Just trip and lisn to New Metal Music... You shall learn.

Wanna Know Black Metal?... Ask me...anytime, dnt be shy. []

\m/\m/


----------



## LostInSpace... (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a listen to your band, sounds sick man good shit, got any good links for new metal to listen too???


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 26, 2009)

> I'd love to see neurosis and mastodon.


Mastadon are awesome!!


> > Originally Posted by *LostInSpace...*
> > _METAL FUCKING RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> > Slipknot, Rammstein, Slayer, White Zombie, Disturbed(my favourite), Metallica, I'll think of some more when I wake up properly..._
> ...


Gotta love the classics! 

I'm into all kinds of music. If it has killer lyrics and a to die for riff then I'll listen to it!! Shadows Fall, Decapitated Cattle, Caliban, Breaking Benjamin, 36 Crazyfists, Kill The Capitol.. Oh, the list goes on!!

-Peace

EDIT: And Spiked Crib!!!! Awesomeness!


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 26, 2009)

decapitated cattle, do you mean cattle decapitation?

and I don't Breaking Benjamin are very metal, hate to break it to ya 

anyone like Gojira? probably my favorite death metal act at the time, heavy as fuck yet progressive and they sound nothing like any other dm band


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 26, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> decapitated cattle, do you mean cattle decapitation?
> 
> and I don't Breaking Benjamin are very metal, hate to break it to ya
> 
> anyone like Gojira? probably my favorite death metal act at the time, heavy as fuck yet progressive and they sound nothing like any other dm band



Gojira.... Fuck!! What a fucking Insane band man!!!... \m/

Good to see that fellow stoners real good listeners...


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 26, 2009)

LostInSpace... said:


> I had a listen to your band, sounds sick man good shit, got any good links for new metal to listen too???


Thanks man... Love ur support.

When u say "New" Metal... do u mean Nu-Metal?..
If so, then listen to this band called Eths... Dude, U will go crazy on the chick vocalist... The Best female extreme metal vocalist. Period.

http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=S97oUM_fjs8


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 26, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> Mastadon are awesome!!
> Gotta love the classics!
> 
> I'm into all kinds of music. If it has killer lyrics and a to die for riff then I'll listen to it!! Shadows Fall, Decapitated Cattle, Caliban, Breaking Benjamin, 36 Crazyfists, Kill The Capitol.. Oh, the list goes on!!
> ...


Hey thanks for the Compliment man...


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 26, 2009)

hey check out this band

http://www.myspace.com/abhorrentdm

they are death metal but the tracks there have no vocals cause they have no vocalist right now. they have no releases...but they rule, and if and when they release a cd it's going to be very very good. Also their drummer plays for The Faceless now.


----------



## Immortalica (Jan 26, 2009)

Fuck yeah. Black metal and death metal are my life.


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 26, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> decapitated cattle, do you mean cattle decapitation?
> 
> and I don't Breaking Benjamin are very metal, hate to break it to ya


If you read my post it says I like all kinds of music 

Lol, and yeah I meant Cattle Decapitation! Stoned moment!!


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 26, 2009)

I listen to like. A day to remember. alesana. underoath. saosin. greeley estates and much more I really like screamo i guess you could say


----------



## RaymondStone (Jan 26, 2009)

I love metal. Too stoned to remember anything at the moment so I will leave it at that!


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lets drift from metal a bit...
Anyone a fan of Tool and A perfect Circle?


----------



## LostInSpace... (Jan 27, 2009)

Tool is ok. I like system of a down, pantera and staind too. You guys like AC/DC?


----------



## moonshield (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Tool and A Perfect Circle is so much better when I am high then the usual death metal, its just so chill and sonically they're tight, great bands. Other than that Aborted, Aeon,Akercocke, Amon Amarth, Anata, Arch enemy, Behemoth, Belphegor, Blood Red throne, Bloodbath, bolt thrower, Buckethead, Cannabis corpse, cannibal corpse, carcass, cattle decapitation,


----------



## moonshield (Jan 28, 2009)

cephalic carnage, Circle of dead children, Coldworker, Commit Suicide, Corpus mortale, Death, decapitated, deception, deicide, dethklok, divine empire, DYINGFETUS, Dystopia and many fuckin more. Who else enjoys REAL death metal like I do here?


----------



## moonshield (Jan 28, 2009)

Pantera is pretty damn good also. Legends they are surely


----------



## moonshield (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone else pumped for new shit from cannibal corpse, napalm death, chimaira and suffocation?


----------



## Immortalica (Jan 28, 2009)

moonshield said:


> Yeah Tool and A Perfect Circle is so much better when I am high then the usual death metal, its just so chill and sonically they're tight, great bands. Other than that Aborted, Aeon,Akercocke, Amon Amarth, Anata, Arch enemy, Behemoth, Belphegor, Blood Red throne, Bloodbath, bolt thrower, Buckethead, Cannabis corpse, cannibal corpse, carcass, cattle decapitation,


Hell yeah man, some good bands in there. I love Aeon. Listening to Bleeding the False while cooked is like entering another dimension.


----------



## DodgeDread (Jan 28, 2009)

you guys heard cannabis corps? I think its the guys from municipal waste doing cannabis versions of cannibal corpse songs


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 28, 2009)

It's one dude from municipal waste (Land Phil), and they are all original songs only titles are parodied


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 28, 2009)

moonshield said:


> anyone else pumped for new shit from cannibal corpse, napalm death, chimaira and suffocation?


yes I'm very looking forward to new cannibal corpse and suffo, as well as Nile!!!!


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 28, 2009)

I like all kinds....Slayer, megadeath, slipknot, down, killswitch engage, pantera, old metallica, type o negative, black label society, static x, manson, korn, mudvayne, suicidal tenencies, d.r.i., soad, chevelle, rob zombie, white zombie, testament, danzig, five finger death punch, i could go on all day, I eat, sleep, and #2 music.....lol....


----------



## Riot Icon (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey this is my first post and I didn't really wanna waste it in the Newbie board, who really reads those things lol.
Anyway, I'm a big time metalhead lol. My favourites: In Flames, Tool, Pantera, Slayer, 36 Crazyfists and Decapitated .

Xx


----------



## RaymondStone (Jan 29, 2009)

I saw Dethklok listed at some point. Just wanted to let you know that you arn't the only one man! Not often that I can laugh my ass off while listening to metal.


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 29, 2009)

moonshield said:


> Yeah Tool and A Perfect Circle is so much better when I am high then the usual death metal, its just so chill and sonically they're tight, great bands. Other than that Aborted, Aeon,Akercocke, Amon Amarth, Anata, Arch enemy, Behemoth, Belphegor, Blood Red throne, Bloodbath, bolt thrower, Buckethead, Cannabis corpse, cannibal corpse, carcass, cattle decapitation,


Haa haa.. Ur musical liking is sumwhat similar to me... 
Lisn to this Polish Avant Garde Band called Lux Occulta.
Its the Best band there ever can be. Period. (Lisn to their discography)


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 29, 2009)

Noone Mentioned Dream Theater?? 
Man, i love John Petrucci...He is my Idol.


----------



## SEF (Jan 30, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> It's one dude from municipal waste (Land Phil), and they are all original songs only titles are parodied


They are original songs but it's all the riffs CC has used over the years. Much like The County Metal Examiners do with Carcass songs. 

To be honest, I think I like Colors Live more than Colors, it's way sicker live. But Alaska is still BtBAMs best. Glass Casket is the shit too.

I need to go out and buy Cattle Decapitations new one, as well as Cannibal Corpse' new one when it's released. And I'm stoked for the LoG album.

Other bands I dig, Dimmu Borgir, Nile, Children of Bodom, Opeth(my favorite bar-none, Akerfeldt's a genius), Nasum, Napalm Death, Necrophagist, Behemoth, Municipal Waste, Megadeth, 3 Inches of Blood, Animosity, In Flames, Soilwork, The Dillinger Escape Plan(though they are more mathcore), Carcass, Sleep, High On Fire, Testament, Exodus, Rammstein, Austrian Death Machine, Symphony X, Dream Theatre, many more I can't remember them all.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 31, 2009)

I heard Evisceration Plague was disappoiting


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Feb 1, 2009)

hmm Alex Auburn just left Cryptopsy. Good move on his part. Get the fuck out while you can, hah.


----------



## moonshield (Feb 1, 2009)

haha the only good album cryptopsy wrote was none so vile, end of story about cryptopsy lol. Who else loves fuckin DYING FETUS!?!? John Gallagher has some of the heaviest and deepest vokills of all time, its fuckin brutal and I love it. If Evisceration plague turns out to suck then whatever, I'm not gonna buy it, I'm just gonna download whatever I can find from it on limewire and if its good then good but if sucks then whatever, cannibal corpse hasn't really impressed me in a long time, I think vile was their magnum opus of albums. And cattle decapitations new one the harvest floor is pretty ill, I have it and I must say I'm impressed with the leap forward in their songwriting and structure departments from the last one, I recommend it to anybody whos a fan of death/goregrind


----------



## moonshield (Feb 1, 2009)

Also I recommend Behemoths Zos Kia Cultus album to anybody who hasn't heard it, its amazing, I cant get enough


----------



## moonshield (Feb 1, 2009)

the song as above so below is their best tune of all time, and thats hard to say when nearly every song they write is BEAST


----------



## moonshield (Feb 1, 2009)

is that true sef?? All those riffs are really just old ones recycled into new tunes? even if it is cannabis corpse writes better shit than cannibal corpse and has betta lyrics. Also is NILE writing new shit? Ithyphallic just couldn't stand up to the greatness that is annihilation of the wicked, one of the best metal creations in all of existence lol. Ive never listened to dreamtheater, i dont like power metal or whatever the fuck they are


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Feb 1, 2009)

moonshield said:


> haha the only good album cryptopsy wrote was none so vile, end of story about cryptopsy lol. Who else loves fuckin DYING FETUS!?!? John Gallagher has some of the heaviest and deepest vokills of all time, its fuckin brutal and I love it. If Evisceration plague turns out to suck then whatever, I'm not gonna buy it, I'm just gonna download whatever I can find from it on limewire and if its good then good but if sucks then whatever, cannibal corpse hasn't really impressed me in a long time, I think vile was their magnum opus of albums. And cattle decapitations new one the harvest floor is pretty ill, I have it and I must say I'm impressed with the leap forward in their songwriting and structure departments from the last one, I recommend it to anybody whos a fan of death/goregrind


Blasphemy Made Flesh was a really good album, nothing like NSV but it's still really good. Pathological Frolic is one of my favorite Cryptopsy tune. All of their albums are pretty good IMO except for the last one. John Levasseurs leads are sick as fuck...but now they are a dead band to me.

Vile is a good album, I like The Bleeding the most though. That album rips!

Behemoth definitely rips. I've only heard 4 of their albums (the last 4) and I don't really have a favorite...Demigod is so epic and Zos Kia Cultus has the best mix of black/death metal out of all of them. But Thelema is really good, such a blasphemous album. Christians to the Lions is such a cool song  The Apostasy was good but not as good as the last ones..I'm hoping to see behemoth this summer though! With CC.


----------



## kiddcuruption (Feb 1, 2009)

any one get the new soulfly cd?


----------



## SEF (Feb 2, 2009)

moonshield said:


> is that true sef?? All those riffs are really just old ones recycled into new tunes? even if it is cannabis corpse writes better shit than cannibal corpse and has betta lyrics. Also is NILE writing new shit? Ithyphallic just couldn't stand up to the greatness that is annihilation of the wicked, one of the best metal creations in all of existence lol. Ive never listened to dreamtheater, i dont like power metal or whatever the fuck they are


Dream Theatre is sick man, find the album Change of Seasons, it'll chang your mind right quick. And yeah, LandPhil was talking about how they just take riffs from diff songs by Cannibal Corpse to write Cannabis Corpse songs. It's awesome. Haha check out The County Medical Examiners, the do the same thing with Carcass, and the drummer is like 68 or something. They're all doctors too. Forensic doctors or something. 

I think Nile is writing new shit, not sure.


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 2, 2009)

moonshield said:


> is that true sef?? All those riffs are really just old ones recycled into new tunes? even if it is cannabis corpse writes better shit than cannibal corpse and has betta lyrics. Also is NILE writing new shit? Ithyphallic just couldn't stand up to the greatness that is annihilation of the wicked, one of the best metal creations in all of existence lol. Ive never listened to dreamtheater, i dont like power metal or whatever the fuck they are



Dream Theater is Progressive Metal. U need to be a musician to understand the complex shit. And Cannabis Corpse or whatever it is... u think it is better than CC?? Dude, do u know which other band Alex Webster(Bassey) plays for?... Blotted Science. haa haa... dude, that is Heavy, Brutal, Metal Music. 

The guitarist, Bassey, Drummer and Keyboardist of DT are GODS...

Man, Petrucci is simply a genius... If any1 here is a guitarist, u HAVE to check out Rock Discipline. John Myung... No words man... he is a Six-Stringed Angel. Mike Portnoy is one of the BEST, if not THE BEST progressive drummer there ever was... Jordan Rudus(Ex-Keyboards) is crazzzzy. He is undoubtedly THE BEST keyboardist, currently. What a fucking GOD band. People not liking DT must suck sooo much man.. haa haa


Check out this band Called Gordian Knot.... another US band... its a side project of Ron Jarzombek (Blotted Science, Spastic Ink). Man, this track called Rivers Dancing is the most beautiful song i've ever heard.



Back to Metal again....
Did anyone hear this Avant-Garde band called UneXpect?... Man!!! They are INSANE!!! One of my favourite Female Vocalist...what a fucking trippy band..
http://www.myspace.com/unexpect

Lisn to this song called Desert Urbania... its their Anthem song 


Okay, Tech-Death fans anyone??...
Ppl, u have to lisn to Sleep Terror, if u already Havent, that is...  amazing band... what time-signature changes man.... it just kills u.. 

Arsis.... another very very good band.


Why is no1 talking about black Metal??

Belphegor Fans here???... I loved the 08 album man.... BRUTAL-ASS!!!
Belphegor is blackened death btw...

Behemoth... hahahahaha fuck man, they are FAST!!! amazing just tooo amazing... Man, it takes me to a scary fucking trip when im stoned.

okay, if any1 likes a painful...ambient, depressive black metal... Lisn to this band called Abruptum.

Most ppl think this is Bad production or non-sense. Believe me, if u really are a black-metalhead and a stoner... u HAVE to lisn to this painful fucking band.

Keep of Kalissen anyone??.. Man, i love that band.. Frost(Satyricon & 1349) did the sessions for the latest album... Man, What a brutal fucking band. haa haa they're playing Live in India on the 31st of March along with a band called Textures(Math Metal). Wow, this is gonna be INSANE!!... Anyone Joining me for the gig?? 

Tech-Death Again... 
Brain-Drill.

Man ,the fastest band i've ever heard(with a human playing the drums, that is). Fuck!! Insane speed. A must for Tech-death fans.


Okay.. How many of u have heard this Folk/Black Metal band called Kroda??

FUCK!!!! TRIPPY!!!!!!

They have a Hypocrisy Cover... that song made me download Hypocrisy and lisn to the Real track!!! Fuck Both Kroda and Hypocrisy Are MAD!!!!


Melo-Death??

Man, i dunno... I dnt like Bodom. Its too monotonous... and, Alexi is GAY! Warman(Keyboards) is pretty insane, agreed... but i've heard better bands...
One such band is Kalmah!!! WOW! I just love that band man.... Amazing Guitarists(+Vocalist), amazing keyboardist and an amazing Drummer.. Just too perfect.

In Flames... A very good band man.. beats bodom, by far.
Dark Tranquility... wow what a growler man... a PERFECT death metal vocalist... 

Progressive again??

Pain of Salvation anyone??.. I hate their Latest album man... (They included Hip-hop..WTF???!!?!?!?). But what a fucking ZVocalist...what a fucking band.
Man, if the vocalist of PoS were in DT... haa haa i can just imagine.. 







Fuck... my hands hurt now...


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Feb 2, 2009)

Sleep Terror is alright. It's like brain drill where you listen to it and you're like yeah...technical but so what. Luke Jaeger is a total fag IRL too. But he's planning to release an album with a full band I think that will be interesting.

But yeah, Gordian Knot is def sick...lots of people from cynic


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Yep

I love Cynic as well... What a GOD Band


----------



## highnotlow (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone like duality by slipknot?


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^^ I dnt really like slipknot too much... but yeah.. Joey Jordison is just WOW!!!


----------



## highnotlow (Feb 3, 2009)

what about mudvayne?


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 3, 2009)

SEF said:


> Dream Theatre is sick man, find the album Change of Seasons, it'll chang your mind right quick. And yeah, LandPhil was talking about how they just take riffs from diff songs by Cannibal Corpse to write Cannabis Corpse songs. It's awesome. Haha check out The County Medical Examiners, the do the same thing with Carcass, and the drummer is like 68 or something. They're all doctors too. Forensic doctors or something.
> 
> I think Nile is writing new shit, not sure.


Dude Im on shrooms and smokin a blunt man you pic is trippy as fuck. I play for a local metal band I am the drummer. we can play from arch enemy to cytopsy


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 3, 2009)

highnotlow said:


> Anyone like duality by slipknot?


Its a fun song to play but it can get difficult if your not doped up enough. 
I personally like vermilion


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 3, 2009)

highnotlow said:


> what about mudvayne?


Mudvayne is a lighter band but dey got good songs.


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 3, 2009)

What bout the new metallica.


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 3, 2009)

Metallica?... man, im not into thrash at all!!
I dont like thrash.

U cover cryptopsy on drums??.. man, got any vids or myspace?... Which song do u cover?
I've seen just one band cover Cyppy and doing justice and that band is called Infernal Wrath.... man, what an amazing band.. they got their album release on the 8th of this month... we're playing with them as well... its gonna be a Madness gig!!


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Feb 3, 2009)

man there's a lot of good thrash out there!! I wanna see these drum covers too


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 4, 2009)

There are good thrash bands, i know..
I love Testament..Kreator, Pantera, Anthrax, WATCHTOWER!!! <<< Watchtower... man, 1980s something... First Technical Thrash Metal Band...Guitarist = Ron Jarzombek..age, 18.. lols
Man, impossible to play riffs they have...

Im still not much into thrash....


----------



## tokintwin (Feb 4, 2009)

haha when i first saw the name of this thread i thought it said "meth heads unite"-lol


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 4, 2009)

tokintwin said:


> haha when i first saw the name of this thread i thought it said "meth heads unite"-lol



lol u stoned fuck


----------



## SEF (Feb 4, 2009)

A cool ass thrash band is Possessed. It's like death thrash, and Larry LaLonde shredded it up in Possessed before going to a bigger band. Sacred Reich is the shit, Flotsam and Jetsam, Overkill. There is just so much good thrash! 

My ma's boyfriend used to hang out with Flotsam and Jetsam; he was never really into them though. I told him Jason Newsted was the original bassist, and he goes, "Oh yeah, he was a cool dude." I mean Jason Newsted?! The bassist after Cliff Burton?! That's badass.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Feb 9, 2009)

[youtube]tfGlnLn52rM[/youtube]

oh yea


----------



## moonshield (Feb 9, 2009)

thats fuckin ill!! definately not the greatest but pretty good


----------



## SEF (Feb 10, 2009)

[youtube]wqOJD_TdIKY[/youtube]

Awesome song.


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 10, 2009)

listen to MILNAR! 
ahaha
anyone who digs GWAR..or any other shitty music with talentless hacks! haha
myspace.com/milnarg


----------



## moonshield (Feb 11, 2009)

HELL YA SEF! thats what im talkin bout, somebody finally showing some love for dying fetus on his thread except for me. That whole album, no all their albums except stop at nothing kill your mother AND rape your fucking dog! lol what a classic songtitle, its up there with I cum blood and addicted to vaginal skin or meat hook sodomy too


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 11, 2009)

Cannabis corpse!


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 11, 2009)

richslayerbc08 said:


> Cannabis corpse!


Man, I have to lisn to this band.Ur not the first one whos taking the name of this band...


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 12, 2009)

not takin it...just say in its a kick ass band..(if thats what your sayin)


----------



## SEF (Feb 12, 2009)

moonshield said:


> HELL YA SEF! thats what im talkin bout, somebody finally showing some love for dying fetus on his thread except for me. That whole album, no all their albums except stop at nothing kill your mother AND rape your fucking dog! lol what a classic songtitle, its up there with I cum blood and addicted to vaginal skin or meat hook sodomy too


Haha hell yeah! Dying Fetus rules man! They're fucking great musicians man. 

[youtube]O1LG_R9j2sw[/youtube]

I like Andrew Hansen even more because of this.


----------



## htownhardcore0420 (Feb 12, 2009)

any deathcore stoners?!?!?


----------



## moonshield (Feb 12, 2009)

dying fetus are the godfathers of deathcore back way before it became a dirty word, or almost an insult to us true death metal militia members, an organization i just made up right now. I like all shall perish too though, or how bout skinless, thats deathcore sorta, or is it too heavy for your soft ears?


----------



## moonshield (Feb 12, 2009)

sef ive seen that mad times and showed it to many of my friends, they couldnt stop laughing, andrew hansens a clever douschebag i must say so myself. Lately though I have quite the taste for tools album undertow and all of megadeths shit, theyre fuckin sick, Im also getting off on misery indexs most recent one, traitors, badass fuckin album dudes BADASS. All yall death metal fans shall check out inveracity and vile ASAP, two of the most underrated deathmetal bands around today that keep it real if you know what i mean. And whoever hasnt heard of decapitated here needs to get on that and complete your empty lives, the album NIHILITY SLAYS, its a must-own. Anyone like amon amarth or dystopia?


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 12, 2009)

i seen amon amarth a while back there fuckin sick...i cant wait for july 31(or june dont remember) fuckin mayhem tour...fuckin slayer, cannibal corpse, behemoth..and a shit ton of other kick as metal bands


----------



## moonshield (Feb 13, 2009)

holy shit im there


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 13, 2009)

the full lineup is..
headlining is
marlyn manson, slayer, bullet for my valentine..
then 
cannibal corpse, trivum, job for a cowboy, god forbid,behemoth, all that remains, the black dahlia murder, and white chapel...
its gonna be sick as fuck


----------



## xenosapien (Feb 14, 2009)

check out the new lamb of god album. as an old fan i must say: it fucking rules!


----------



## Scuba (Feb 15, 2009)

hell ya it does, and mayhem this year is going to be so fucking brutal. The Slayer pit is going to be so HUGE can't wait. But I Love metal, death metal, gothic, trance, I just love fucking music man...... all but country, they can all die.


----------



## hempman45 (Feb 16, 2009)

potheadsmoker said:


> who is considered "stoner metal"


pantera, black sabbath, tenacious d (not really metal though), and others i dont know.


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 16, 2009)

hempman45 said:


> pantera, black sabbath, tenacious d (not really metal though), and others i dont know.


Pantera is Thrash Metal, Black Sabbath is Classic Metal, Tenacious D is Acoustic Rock.


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 16, 2009)

does it matter..all thos bands still kick ass...and if they smoke a shit ton of pot while doin it..then there stoners...and if they play metal then thats stoner metal....


----------



## Scuba (Feb 16, 2009)

their stoners playing metal, not what the metal is about


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Feb 17, 2009)

Stoner metal usually has pot in their lyrical themes. It's not just stoners playing metal, lol. Sabbath IS stoner metal. They started it ALL. Master of Reality mother fucker!! You can call them classic rock or whatever but they influenced stoner metal more than any other band.


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Feb 17, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> Stoner metal usually has pot in their lyrical themes. It's not just stoners playing metal, lol. Sabbath IS stoner metal. They started it ALL. Master of Reality mother fucker!! You can call them classic rock or whatever but they influenced stoner metal more than any other band.


Well shit, Sabbath are the fathers of metal. They started it all.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 17, 2009)

Vitus.Syndrome said:


> Well shit, Sabbath are the fathers of metal. They started it all.


Damn right.


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 17, 2009)

i beg to differ...david bowie deffently started the whole stoner rock genre......


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just came across this Tech Death Metal Band called Telema... Amazing band. \m/


----------



## Sampson jr III (Feb 18, 2009)

Necrophagist, Brain Drill, Cephalic Carnage, Beneath The Massacre, The Black Dahlia Murder, Abigail Williams, Gorgoroth 

small taste of what im into... any other death grinders out there?


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sampson jr III said:


> Necrophagist, Brain Drill, Cephalic Carnage, Beneath The Massacre, The Black Dahlia Murder, Abigail Williams, Gorgoroth
> 
> small taste of what im into... any other death grinders out there?


Not much into grind actually. Death metal it is, Brutal Death or Tech Death...Melodic Death or Blackened Death, u name it 

Abigail Williams is a good band though. \m/


----------



## Scuba (Feb 18, 2009)

dude i'm hella pissed that Cris left All Shall Perish. That band will not be the same.


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 18, 2009)

Scuba said:


> dude i'm hella pissed that Cris left All Shall Perish. That band will not be the same.



Okay, Its a Good band, I just heard them a few days ago. But then again, they are Metalcorish... not my genere... wont comment


----------



## Sampson jr III (Feb 18, 2009)

carcass91 said:


> Not much into grind actually. Death metal it is, Brutal Death or Tech Death...Melodic Death or Blackened Death, u name it
> 
> Abigail Williams is a good band though. \m/


you like tech deathmetal and you dont listen to Necrophagist??

you need to check them out immediately....seriously


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Feb 19, 2009)

necrophagist is technical but bland. there is much more interesting tech death out there. Onset is a solid release, tho.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 19, 2009)

Have you guys heard Cryptopsy, Six Feet Under and Hate Eternal. That's some death metal right there, altho Hate Eternal sounds like nails on a chalk board after awhile


----------



## Slopy Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm really into traditional Doom Metal. Bands like Candlemass, Saint Vitus, Reverend Bizarre, Spirit Caravan, Pentagram, Witchfinder General and many more. I also like some of the more stoner oriented Doom Metal like Sleep and Electric Wizard. However I do listen to most metal genres, not too much Death or Black.


----------



## xxacehighxx (Feb 19, 2009)

nice weedeater reference, im from their hometown. and they do kill shit. lamb of god is always killer too. im more into the hardcore/grind scene though, jobforacowboy and bring me the horizon make me as moist as a snack cake down there.


----------



## Sampson jr III (Feb 19, 2009)

Slopy Joe said:


> I'm really into traditional Doom Metal. Bands like Candlemass, Saint Vitus, Reverend Bizarre, Spirit Caravan, Pentagram, Witchfinder General and many more. I also like some of the more stoner oriented Doom Metal like Sleep and Electric Wizard. However I do listen to most metal genres, not too much Death or Black.


you ever here until Death Overtakes Me???? they are sick doom...or escoteric??


----------



## Sampson jr III (Feb 19, 2009)

Scuba said:


> Have you guys heard Cryptopsy, Six Feet Under and Hate Eternal. That's some death metal right there, altho Hate Eternal sounds like nails on a chalk board after awhile


 
Cryptopsy and Hate Eternal are nasty.....not so much 6 ft under for me....


----------



## Sampson jr III (Feb 19, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> necrophagist is technical but bland. there is much more interesting tech death out there. Onset is a solid release, tho.


whatttTt????? necrphagist is ridiculously good...you know their lead guitarist/vocalist right ALL that music right??? he is the head honcho of that band...aka he has mad talent.

any body listen to cloacal kiss?? dillinger??/ between the buried and me??


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Feb 19, 2009)

Sampson jr III said:


> whatttTt????? necrphagist is ridiculously good...you know their lead guitarist/vocalist right ALL that music right??? he is the head honcho of that band...aka he has mad talent.
> 
> any body listen to cloacal kiss?? dillinger??/ between the buried and me??


yeah Muhammad writes everything but he is not very creative minded person. His song writing is pretty bland and the only two solos I can think of that have ANY level of emotion in his songs are Advanced Corpse Tumor (which is not a very good song with the exception of the solo) and Fermented Offal Discharge. He is just a very good technical player and I'll leave it at that. Hes also kind of a dick...and he loves to tour for like 4 years for one album. I have grown more fond of and more respect for tech death more like deeds of flesh, decrepit birth, defeated sanity, severed savior. I still enjoy necrophagist and will definitely pick up the new album when it comes out. And Origin blows necrophagist out of the water :O

and I saw BTBAM once. They aren't bad...not my fav


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sampson jr III said:


> you like tech deathmetal and you dont listen to Necrophagist??
> 
> you need to check them out immediately....seriously



Dude, wtf???

When did i say i didnt lisn to Necrophagist???

U've got to be kidding me man.... Who doesnt like Necrophagist??


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> necrophagist is technical but bland. there is much more interesting tech death out there. Onset is a solid release, tho.


Very Rightly Said...
U want something technical?

It Has to be Spastic Ink, Blotted Science, Sleep Terror... and many many many fucking more bands...


Decapitated. FUCK, I love Polish Metal bands.


----------



## Sampson jr III (Feb 19, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> yeah Muhammad writes everything but he is not very creative minded person. His song writing is pretty bland and the only two solos I can think of that have ANY level of emotion in his songs are Advanced Corpse Tumor (which is not a very good song with the exception of the solo) and Fermented Offal Discharge. He is just a very good technical player and I'll leave it at that. Hes also kind of a dick...and he loves to tour for like 4 years for one album. I have grown more fond of and more respect for tech death more like deeds of flesh, decrepit birth, defeated sanity, severed savior. I still enjoy necrophagist and will definitely pick up the new album when it comes out. And Origin blows necrophagist out of the water :O
> 
> and I saw BTBAM once. They aren't bad...not my fav


 
deeds of flesh are ok, decrepit birth are sick but are bland....wayy more bland than necrophagist. (emotionless?)....defeated snaity are ok. severd savior are sick and origin is sick but still necrophagist has better sounding guitar. all in my opinon...


----------



## blayzdon (Feb 19, 2009)

METAAAAAL had to come back home and catch some tunes just dropped some bogus acid, normally id just search the streets for that little punk and take my money but hes probably already spent it oncrack


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 21, 2009)

Music, let's see...Mastodon, High On Fire, Electric Wizard, old Metallica, Eyehategod, Sleep, Fiftywatthead, Down, Elder, Corrosion Of Conformity, Earthless, Sepultura...etc...mostly stoner/doom metal, some thrash, some old school death.


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 21, 2009)

Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Disturbed, SOAD, Children of Bodom, All Shall Perish, Through the eyes of the dead, Cannible Corpse, Job For a Cowboy, Emmure, Manowar. Those are just some of the many I listen too!


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/countymedicalexaminers
fuckin old dudes kick ass


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 21, 2009)

hey i love metal! currently my go to bands are between the buried and me, black dahlia murder, all shall perish, acacia strain, after the burial, at the throne of judgment, arsonists get all the girls, dance club massacre, see you next tuesday, psyopus, hatebreed, into the moat, and ed gein... just to name a few


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 21, 2009)

Hatebreed is Fu**ing awesome, like your taste Stevie.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 21, 2009)

_last 6 songs played by:_

as blood runs black
tbdm
all shall perish
the faceless
parkway drive
unearth


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 21, 2009)

TheSchwarts said:


> Hatebreed is Fu**ing awesome, like your taste Stevie.


i kow i fucking love them. ever see em live? i want to so bad... the most recent band i seen live was psyopus. they got a new singer but they still fucking rule  i was kinda disapointed though. singer doesnt smoke weed. i asked if he wanted to smoke i had the bud. he said maybe if i asked him 2 years earlier... how can you be in a band that has stickers that say smoke pot and listen to psyopus, and tshirts that have weed leaves on em and have songs about acid but you dont smoke pot... i dunno... but i still love em


----------



## Sampson jr III (Feb 22, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> hey i love metal! currently my go to bands are between the buried and me, black dahlia murder, all shall perish, acacia strain, after the burial, at the throne of judgment, arsonists get all the girls, dance club massacre, see you next tuesday, psyopus, hatebreed, into the moat, and ed gein... just to name a few


nice taste in music brah...


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks sampson. thats just the metal... i love alot of other shit its crazy


----------



## hempman45 (Feb 22, 2009)

carcass91 said:


> Pantera is Thrash Metal, Black Sabbath is Classic Metal, Tenacious D is Acoustic Rock.


well yea i am aware of that, but for some reason they are also considered stoner metal, maybe cause of the song sweet leaf by sabbath and that marijuana sticker on dimes guitar lol, but seriously though marijuanaville by tenacious d is hallarious.


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 24, 2009)

carcass91 said:


> Topic says it all. Talk Bitch


 BONGZILLA's hash dearler and harvest... cannibal corpse's hammer smashed face- brodiqunn infested with worms minnistry's just one fixxx..S.O.D. anything by them or anyother metal
hell yeah!!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 25, 2009)

oh yeah cannibal corpse reminded me of this one band. its a death metal band one of my old friends listens too. theyre called cannabis corpse lol check em out


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 25, 2009)

fuckin ya..3rd time cannabis corpse has been mentioned in this thread!!! haha


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 25, 2009)

lol oops


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone just like to get stoned and mellow out to shit like Earthless and Mammatus? Any love for The Sword?


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 25, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> oh yeah cannibal corpse reminded me of this one band. its a death metal band one of my old friends listens too. theyre called cannabis corpse lol check em out


we dont get death metal bands up here 
this state sucks so much 
only thing its good for is growing 
i'll checkem out though thanks creepystevie69


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 25, 2009)

richslayerbc08 said:


> fuckin ya..3rd time cannabis corpse has been mentioned in this thread!!! haha


the bass with them is fan-fucken-tastic man..pretty close to bongzilla


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 26, 2009)

the black dahlia murder, the devil wears prada, norma jean, emmure, the number 12 looks like you, every time i die, mortal treason, the fall of troy, the agony scene, as i lay dying, heavyheavylowlow, job for a cowboy, dead to fall, between the buried and me, circle takes the square, otep, the bled, white chapel, ligeia, fear before the march of flames, a dozen furies, sky eats airplane, theres more but im high................ the new lamb of god cd is awsome. and of course MIAMI FUCKING METAL- maruta, one of the best bands in miami and devil ill be, my boys band check them both out on myspace.


----------



## Polak50 (Feb 26, 2009)

Metallica, love it, play it, sing it. their lyrics actually have a little meaning like in until it sleeps...its about cancer..who knew. and their slow songs are good to listen while taking hits from the bong.


----------



## Neph (Feb 28, 2009)

It's all about smokin some nice indica and turning up the doom. Electric Wizard, Sleep, Weed Eater are just some of my favorite doom bands.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 28, 2009)

Neph said:


> It's all about smokin some nice indica and turning up the doom. Electric Wizard, Sleep, Weed Eater are just some of my favorite doom bands.


There we go...good stuff.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Mar 3, 2009)

I have been listening to acid bath lately, man those dudes fuckin slayed!


----------



## Sampson jr III (Mar 3, 2009)

everyone should go get the new cattle decapitation album....its ballin.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 3, 2009)

old mushroomhead (b4 jman left), some slipknot, mudvaynes early stuff,


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 4, 2009)

i used to be really really into slipknot when their sleftitled cd and iowa was out. dont really like their newer stuff. especially that one song i heard on the radio recently by them. just aweful... 

never got into mushroomhead. and mudvayne im sorry. they are terrible.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Mar 4, 2009)

mudvayne's LD50 album is one of the few nu metal releases I enjoy. Their drummer and bassist are both fuckin sick. Their guitarist totally blows though,


----------



## jonthejerk (Mar 9, 2009)

Sleep Terror is the shit!

Also, check out my boys Catalepsy (www.myspace.com/catalepsy)
And Oceano (www.myspace.com/xoceano)


----------



## carcass91 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ohh yeah!. Sleep terror is some Mind fucking Technical shit


----------



## carcass91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Im Doped With Behemoth \m/ \m/


----------



## c law (Mar 10, 2009)

gotta love the metal, although I am more of a fan of hardcore breakdowns, but it all falls into the same category in my mind

so
whitechapel
carnifex
suicide silence 
emmure is pretty good
through the eyes of the dead
OLD job for a cowboy


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 10, 2009)

c law said:


> gotta love the metal, although I am more of a fan of hardcore breakdowns, but it all falls into the same category in my mind
> 
> so
> whitechapel
> ...


nice avatar.............


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

anyone waiting for the new devil wears prada cd to come out? i cant wait.....


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

*TRIBUTE TO THE CLASSICS *!!!!!!!

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/kgmzSByC9eM&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/kgmzSByC9eM&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/mBOp0nXiNPk&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/mBOp0nXiNPk&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/mNegujMwEzk&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/mNegujMwEzk&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/i4CQSox9ii0&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/i4CQSox9ii0&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/_Zym9N-I5F4&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/_Zym9N-I5F4&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/5m408I2ZZ7o&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/5m408I2ZZ7o&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/iC1cc3OaEJU&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/iC1cc3OaEJU&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/UL5FcW6JrGI&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/UL5FcW6JrGI&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/5NlHYdxi85w&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/5NlHYdxi85w&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/djHQfs6Q-VQ&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/djHQfs6Q-VQ&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## SEF (Mar 12, 2009)

I just discovered Acid King today. They're fucking tight stoner metal!


----------



## brutalbuds (Mar 12, 2009)

My favorite metal band is The Faceless. They are insane and so technical. Other insane killer bands are Opeth, Bloodbath, Veil of Maya, Necrophagist, Cannibal Corpse, etc. Death Metal is the best.


----------



## carcass91 (Mar 13, 2009)

brutalbuds said:


> My favorite metal band is The Faceless. They are insane and so technical. Other insane killer bands are Opeth, Bloodbath, Veil of Maya, Necrophagist, Cannibal Corpse, etc. Death Metal is the best.


I like ur Interests


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 14, 2009)

Yo, didn't read this entire thread, anyone here like sympho black metal..? old man's child, dimmu borgir, vesania??


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 14, 2009)

brutalbuds said:


> My favorite metal band is The Faceless. They are insane and so technical. Other insane killer bands are Opeth, Bloodbath, Veil of Maya, Necrophagist, Cannibal Corpse, etc. Death Metal is the best.


Fuck yea I've seen the faceless live 3 times.

Opeth is the fucking shit, so is Katatonia.

Top 3 albums
Still Life
BWP
Morningrise

Bloodbath is badass too, resurrection through carnage is my fav album, cry my name is THE track.. along with the soulcollector

I'm a big Mikael fan if you haven't noticed.. lol

This pic of nergal is fucking legit


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 14, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> old mushroomhead (b4 jman left)


Hell yea man I used to jam that shit all the time, then they went to shit and I moved on.


----------



## carcass91 (Mar 15, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Yo, didn't read this entire thread, anyone here like sympho black metal..? old man's child, dimmu borgir, vesania??


I love Symphonic BM. Agatodiamon, Borgir... I play for a Sympho BM Band as well  www.myspace.com/spikedcrib


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 15, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> I'm a big Mikael fan if you haven't noticed.. lol


yo thats exactly how i spell my name. tripps me out.

thats a band? i never heard of them before.


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 15, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> yo thats exactly how i spell my name. tripps me out.
> 
> thats a band? i never heard of them before.


Mikael Åkerfeldt

he is the frontman and longest standing member of opeth, guest vocalist for katatonia, and a part of bloodbath


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 15, 2009)

hah... good shit man.


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 15, 2009)

Here are the new albums I'm really looking forward to this year, possibly next year:

Old Man's Child - Slaves of the World (2009)
Katatonia - Untitled (2009)
Arch Enemy - Untitled 
Dimmu Borgir - Untitled 
Behemoth - Untitled 
Soilwork - Untitled


----------



## thc4990 (Mar 15, 2009)

this is what i listen to. nothing but badass music hahahaha... :


Coroner, Jason Becker, Steve Vai, Agent Steel, Cranium, Dawn, Cacophony, Anthrax, Artillery, King Diamond, Gama Bomb, Sextrash, Assassin, Slayer, Exorcist, Hexenhaus, Holy Terror, Attomica, Megadeth, Vendetta, Nocturnal, Violator, Possuído Pelo Cão, Cryptic Slaughter, Wehrmacht, Spazztic Blurr, Metal Church, Skeletonwitch, Wolfpack Unleashed, Toxik, Tankard, S.O.D., Demolition Hammer, Faded Memory, Arch Enemy, Onslaught, Necrophagist, Obliteration, Broken Hope, Iron Angel, Necronomicon, Iron Maiden, Atrophy, Metallica, Overkill, Testament, Warbringer, Mercyful Fate, Mutilator, Violent Force, Xentrix, Mago De Oz, Hexx, System of a Down, Emperor, Mayhem, Sepultura, Sinner, Rotting Christ, Queen, Pink Floyd, Paradox, Pantera, Opeth, Motorhead, Led Zeppelin, D.R.I., Destroyer666, Volcano, Infernal Majesty, Lamb of God, Kreator, Laaz Rockit, Judas Priest, Guns N' Roses, Exodus, Exumer, Toxic Holocaust, Accuser, Destruction, Whiplash, Death Angel, Anihilated, Nuclear Assault, Death, Napalm Death, Sadus, Sodom, Forbidden, Hexen, Hirax, Black Sabbath, Suicidal Tendencies, Helloween, Danzig, Misfits, Vio-lence, Venom, Hibria, Dark Angel, Hellhammer, Dark Throne, Municipal Waste, Blood Feast, Black Chapel, Trivium, The Black Dahlia Murder, The Beatles, Biohazard, Yngwie Malmsteen, Leeway, Metal Storm, Autopsy, Blasthrash, Bonded By Blood, Cancer..... and more that i cant remember at the moment. lol


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Mar 16, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Here are the new albums I'm really looking forward to this year, possibly next year:
> 
> Old Man's Child - Slaves of the World (2009)
> Katatonia - Untitled (2009)
> ...


Definitely! In 2009 I'm hoping for new Gorguts, Nile, Defeated Sanity as well! Also, new Pestilence comes out tomorrow (actually today).


----------



## carcass91 (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone into Death Metal??

Do check out this Death Metal Band Called Atmosfear from India... 

http://www.myspace.com/atmosfearindia


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Mar 16, 2009)

waiting for this damned record store to open so I can grab that pestilence


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 16, 2009)

Decrepit Birth is def my fav death metal band, its some super technical shit

[youtube]2gJmBqEaHp4[/youtube]

then if you want to go with old school sounding death metal, I'd def have to say bloodbath..


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Mar 16, 2009)

DB rules, can't wait for Symbiosis!! ATB is one of my fav albums

Also Odious Mortem rules (KC is playing guitar now for them, and they have this sick drummer from Estradasphere!)

oh btw check out this, Luc Lemay and Longstreth jamming new Gorguts material

[youtube]ZGFyevUf5gE&e[/youtube]


----------



## dutchthreat (Mar 19, 2009)

Being a guitarist myself i enjoy much that the metal secene has to offer. 

I'm down with 

Meshuggah, At the gates/early haunted, looooove corrosion of conformity espically deliverance. Zakk Wylde has my favourite style/licks

My favourite song to listen too with the headphones up high 



```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVI2m6cbYtI
```


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 20, 2009)

Yea meshuggah is pretty cool, latest album obzen is one of those albums that really grows on you...


----------



## dutchthreat (Mar 21, 2009)

Combustion has the coolest sounding riff. I also like that they have raised the tempo for obzen somewhat reverting back to the Chaosphere sound (which by the way is probably my fav).

Anyone else play guitar? 

I got 2 7 strings (ibanez and washburn RG clone), a les paul studio, SG standard, and a modded american fat strat. I use blue and orange amps, as well also use 5150 and a small (well for me) line 6 halfstack to practice. So who wants to jam lol


----------



## carcass91 (Mar 21, 2009)

Obzen and Bled are one of the heaviest sons i've ever heard. I love Playing Obzen.. and i can play Bleed X0.75x the original tempo 

Meshuggah!!!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 22, 2009)

carcass91 said:


> Obzen and Bled are one of the heaviest sons i've ever heard. I love Playing Obzen.. and i can play Bleed X0.75x the original tempo
> 
> Meshuggah!!!!!


Meshuggah is sick...

jammin to some August Burns Red, they are damm good.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 23, 2009)

check out this vid i made a long time ago called death101- music by the black dahlia... http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=death101&hl=en&emb=0&aq=f##

also search for death102, another by me.


----------



## moviesmetalweedgirls (Mar 23, 2009)

*Bow Down to the Metal Greatness of:*
1349, 3 Inches of Blood, Abigail Williams, Aborted, the Absence, Absu, Abysmal Dawn, Akercocke, A Life Once Lost, All Shall Perish, Amon Amarth, Anaal Nathrakh, the Ancient Enemy, Arch Enemy, Arcturus, Atreyu, At the Gates, Avenged Sevenfold, Axamenta, Bathory, Behemoth, Belphegor, Beneath the Massacre, Benediction, Between the Buried & Me, the Black Dahlia Murder, Black Sabbath, Bleeding Through, Blind Guardian, Bloodbath, Bloodjinn, Borknagar, Bring Me the Horizon, Burn in Silence, Burzum, Byzantine, Callenish Circle, Candiria, Cannibal Corpse, Carbomb, Carcass, Carpathian Forest, Celtic Frost, Children of Bodom, Chimaira, Coffin Texts, Cradle of Filth, Crionics, the Crown, Cryptopsy, Daath, Damageplan, Darkane, Dark Funeral, Darkthrone, Dark Tranquility, Daylight Dies, Death, Dead Man in Reno, Decapitated, Deicide, Demon Hunter, Demonoid, Demons and Wizards, Depraved, Despised Icon, Destruction, Devildriver, Dew-Scented, the Dillinger Escape Plan, Dimmu Borgir, Disincarnate, Dividing Light, Dog Fashion Disco, DowntheSun, Dragonforce, Dragonlord, Dublin Death Patrol, Dying Fetus, Einherjer, Enslaved, Emmure, Emperor, Exhumed, Exodus, Exploding Zombies, Fear My Thoughts, Fear Factory, Fight, Finntroll, Fragments of Unbecoming, From a Second Story Window, Glass Casket, God Dethroned, God Forbid, Goatwhore, Gorgoroth, Gorguts, Grave, Graveworm, Grim Force, Haggard, Halford, Hanzel und Gretyl, Hatebreed, Hate Eternal, the Haunted, Hearse, Horse the Band, the Human Abstract, Hypocrisy, I, I Killed the Prom Queen, Imperial Crystalline Entombment (I.C.E.), Iced Earth, Ihsahn, Immortal, Impaled, Impaled Nazarene, Impious, Infernal Majesty, In Flames, Internal Bleeding, Into the Moat, Into Eternity, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Kalmah, Kataklysm, Killswitch Engage, King Diamond, Kreator, Krisiun, the Kovenant, Lamb of God, Leviathan, Life of Agony, Lord Belial, Machine Head, Maniac Butcher, Marduk, Mayhem, Megadeth, Mercyful Fate, Meshuggah, Mindgrinder, Ministry, Misery Index, Morbid Angel, Mortal Treason, Motorhead, Naglfar, Neck, Necrophagist, Nightrage, Nile, Nine Inch Nails, Norma Jean, Nunchaku, Nunslaughter, Obituary, Old Man's Child, Omnium Gatherum, Opeth, Overdose, Oxidised Razor, Pantera, Paths of Possession, Pax Mortis, Phazm, Pink Floyd, Prong, Pro-Pain, Rammstein, Rotting Christ, Rumpelstiltskin Grinder, Sadus, Satyricon, Scar Symmetry, Sepultura, Sevendust, Sirenia, Six Feet Under, Skindred, Skinless, Skyfire, Slayer, Slipknot, Sodom, Soilwork, Soulfly, Splatterhouse, Static-X, Strapping Young Lad, Suffocation, Susperia, Suture, Swift, Sworn Enemy, Terror 2000, Testament, Therion, Threat Signal, Throcult, Through the Eyes of the Dead, Thyrfing, Tool, Torture Killer, Usurper, Vader, Van Helsing's Curse, Vehemence, Venom, Vision of Disorder, Vital Remains, Vore, Watch Them Die, Wehrwolfe, White Zombie, Xasthur, Xenomorph, Zao, Zyklon


----------



## carcass91 (Mar 23, 2009)

moviesmetalweedgirls said:


> *Bow Down to the Metal Greatness of:*
> 1349, 3 Inches of Blood, Abigail Williams, Aborted, the Absence, Absu, Abysmal Dawn, Akercocke, A Life Once Lost, All Shall Perish, Amon Amarth, Anaal Nathrakh, the Ancient Enemy, Arch Enemy, Arcturus, Atreyu, At the Gates, Avenged Sevenfold, Axamenta, Bathory, Behemoth, Belphegor, Beneath the Massacre, Benediction, Between the Buried & Me, the Black Dahlia Murder, Black Sabbath, Bleeding Through, Blind Guardian, Bloodbath, Bloodjinn, Borknagar, Bring Me the Horizon, Burn in Silence, Burzum, Byzantine, Callenish Circle, Candiria, Cannibal Corpse, Carbomb, Carcass, Carpathian Forest, Celtic Frost, Children of Bodom, Chimaira, Coffin Texts, Cradle of Filth, Crionics, the Crown, Cryptopsy, Daath, Damageplan, Darkane, Dark Funeral, Darkthrone, Dark Tranquility, Daylight Dies, Death, Dead Man in Reno, Decapitated, Deicide, Demon Hunter, Demonoid, Demons and Wizards, Depraved, Despised Icon, Destruction, Devildriver, Dew-Scented, the Dillinger Escape Plan, Dimmu Borgir, Disincarnate, Dividing Light, Dog Fashion Disco, DowntheSun, Dragonforce, Dragonlord, Dublin Death Patrol, Dying Fetus, Einherjer, Enslaved, Emmure, Emperor, Exhumed, Exodus, Exploding Zombies, Fear My Thoughts, Fear Factory, Fight, Finntroll, Fragments of Unbecoming, From a Second Story Window, Glass Casket, God Dethroned, God Forbid, Goatwhore, Gorgoroth, Gorguts, Grave, Graveworm, Grim Force, Haggard, Halford, Hanzel und Gretyl, Hatebreed, Hate Eternal, the Haunted, Hearse, Horse the Band, the Human Abstract, Hypocrisy, I, I Killed the Prom Queen, Imperial Crystalline Entombment (I.C.E.), Iced Earth, Ihsahn, Immortal, Impaled, Impaled Nazarene, Impious, Infernal Majesty, In Flames, Internal Bleeding, Into the Moat, Into Eternity, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Kalmah, Kataklysm, Killswitch Engage, King Diamond, Kreator, Krisiun, the Kovenant, Lamb of God, Leviathan, Life of Agony, Lord Belial, Machine Head, Maniac Butcher, Marduk, Mayhem, Megadeth, Mercyful Fate, Meshuggah, Mindgrinder, Ministry, Misery Index, Morbid Angel, Mortal Treason, Motorhead, Naglfar, Neck, Necrophagist, Nightrage, Nile, Nine Inch Nails, Norma Jean, Nunchaku, Nunslaughter, Obituary, Old Man's Child, Omnium Gatherum, Opeth, Overdose, Oxidised Razor, Pantera, Paths of Possession, Pax Mortis, Phazm, Pink Floyd, Prong, Pro-Pain, Rammstein, Rotting Christ, Rumpelstiltskin Grinder, Sadus, Satyricon, Scar Symmetry, Sepultura, Sevendust, Sirenia, Six Feet Under, Skindred, Skinless, Skyfire, Slayer, Slipknot, Sodom, Soilwork, Soulfly, Splatterhouse, Static-X, Strapping Young Lad, Suffocation, Susperia, Suture, Swift, Sworn Enemy, Terror 2000, Testament, Therion, Threat Signal, Throcult, Through the Eyes of the Dead, Thyrfing, Tool, Torture Killer, Usurper, Vader, Van Helsing's Curse, Vehemence, Venom, Vision of Disorder, Vital Remains, Vore, Watch Them Die, Wehrwolfe, White Zombie, Xasthur, Xenomorph, Zao, Zyklon


 I wonder how you manage to write all the bands in Alphabetic order.
Good list though


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

nice list, lol

frost is one of my fav drummers (1349 and satyricon).

and

its a real shame christian left scar symmetry, band is prob going to shit now with 2 vocalists.


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

[QUOTE
*Bow Down to the Metal Greatness of:*
1349, 3 Inches of Blood, Abigail Williams, Aborted, the Absence, Absu, Abysmal Dawn, Akercocke, A Life Once Lost, All Shall Perish, Amon Amarth, Anaal Nathrakh, the Ancient Enemy, Arch Enemy, Arcturus, Atreyu, At the Gates, Avenged Sevenfold, Axamenta, Bathory, Behemoth, Belphegor, Beneath the Massacre, Benediction, Between the Buried & Me, the Black Dahlia Murder, Black Sabbath, Bleeding Through, Blind Guardian, Bloodbath, Bloodjinn, Borknagar, Bring Me the Horizon, Burn in Silence, Burzum, Byzantine, Callenish Circle, Candiria, Cannibal Corpse, Carbomb, Carcass, Carpathian Forest, Celtic Frost, Children of Bodom, Chimaira, Coffin Texts, Cradle of Filth, Crionics, the Crown, Cryptopsy, Daath, Damageplan, Darkane, Dark Funeral, Darkthrone, Dark Tranquility, Daylight Dies, Death, Dead Man in Reno, Decapitated, Deicide, Demon Hunter, Demonoid, Demons and Wizards, Depraved, Despised Icon, Destruction, Devildriver, Dew-Scented, the Dillinger Escape Plan, Dimmu Borgir, Disincarnate, Dividing Light, Dog Fashion Disco, DowntheSun, Dragonforce, Dragonlord, Dublin Death Patrol, Dying Fetus, Einherjer, Enslaved, Emmure, Emperor, Exhumed, Exodus, Exploding Zombies, Fear My Thoughts, Fear Factory, Fight, Finntroll, Fragments of Unbecoming, From a Second Story Window, Glass Casket, God Dethroned, God Forbid, Goatwhore, Gorgoroth, Gorguts, Grave, Graveworm, Grim Force, Haggard, Halford, Hanzel und Gretyl, Hatebreed, Hate Eternal, the Haunted, Hearse, Horse the Band, the Human Abstract, Hypocrisy, I, I Killed the Prom Queen, Imperial Crystalline Entombment (I.C.E.), Iced Earth, Ihsahn, Immortal, Impaled, Impaled Nazarene, Impious, Infernal Majesty, In Flames, Internal Bleeding, Into the Moat, Into Eternity, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Kalmah, Kataklysm, Killswitch Engage, King Diamond, Kreator, Krisiun, the Kovenant, Lamb of God, Leviathan, Life of Agony, Lord Belial, Machine Head, Maniac Butcher, Marduk, Mayhem, Megadeth, Mercyful Fate, Meshuggah, Mindgrinder, Ministry, Misery Index, Morbid Angel, Mortal Treason, Motorhead, Naglfar, Neck, Necrophagist, Nightrage, Nile, Nine Inch Nails, Norma Jean, Nunchaku, Nunslaughter, Obituary, Old Man's Child, Omnium Gatherum, Opeth, Overdose, Oxidised Razor, Pantera, Paths of Possession, Pax Mortis, Phazm, Pink Floyd, Prong, Pro-Pain, Rammstein, Rotting Christ, Rumpelstiltskin Grinder, Sadus, Satyricon, Scar Symmetry, Sepultura, Sevendust, Sirenia, Six Feet Under, Skindred, Skinless, Skyfire, Slayer, Slipknot, Sodom, Soilwork, Soulfly, Splatterhouse, Static-X, Strapping Young Lad, Suffocation, Susperia, Suture, Swift, Sworn Enemy, Terror 2000, Testament, Therion, Threat Signal, Throcult, Through the Eyes of the Dead, Thyrfing, Tool, Torture Killer, Usurper, Vader, Van Helsing's Curse, Vehemence, Venom, Vision of Disorder, Vital Remains, Vore, Watch Them Die, Wehrwolfe, White Zombie, Xasthur, Xenomorph, Zao, Zyklon 
][/QUOTE]

that list looks exaclty like mine, good taste brother. But can you actually name behemoths fifth album or what about gojira or cannabis corpse or neuraxis or origin or vile????? youre missing mad good shit... unless that wasnt all of it


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Mar 23, 2009)

anybody else excited about the new isis album coming out? heard new song on their myspace...pretty bad ass!


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

moonshield said:


> that list looks exaclty like mine, good taste brother. But can you actually name behemoths fifth album or what about gojira or cannabis corpse or neuraxis or origin or vile????? youre missing mad good shit... unless that wasnt all of it


Haha cannabis corpse, I can't help but laugh when I listen to it and read the track names.


----------



## dutchthreat (Mar 23, 2009)

Justttt got the new unearth.... I dunno if I like it lol.


----------



## moviesmetalweedgirls (Mar 24, 2009)

Unearth- the march is killer not as good as III but close enough.

I have every behemoth. Can I name that album off the top of my head no. I've seen them live Inferno did a long drum solo and then Nergal came out with a Iron Mask for I don't know what. I am a big Nergal fan. I love Galder from Old Man's Child too.

I've heard a handful of the new Chimaira tracks, a little dissapoined actually. Sounded crunchy as hell but wasn't hearing much soloing from Rob Arnold.

The Faceless, Arsis, Neuraxis, Quo Vadis, Brain Drill, War of Ages, Chthonic, Ankla, Puya, Salt the Wound, Fall of Serenity, Origin, Suicide Silence, Septic Flesh, Suidakra, Bleed the Sky, The Rotted (Gorerotted), Destinity, One-Way Mirror, Unleashed, Job For A Cowboy, Salt the Wound, iwrestledabearonce, Death Angel, Keep of Kalessin, Dark Fortress, Sonic Syndicate, Machinemade God, Moonspell, Blood Stain Child (for fans of Soilwork and In Flames), Mychildren Mybride, Norther, Polkadot Cadaver, Trigger the Bloodshed, The Famine, The Berzerker, Man Must Die, Brother Von Doom, Coldworker, Liferuiner, Evergrey, Austrian Death Machine, Straight Line Stitch, Cynic, Skeletonwitch 

are my newer discoveries, I'm sure there are more.

Gojira (dunno there very good but I've heard better)

Exmortus- In Hatred's Flame is a real scorcher for those talking about Origin, Neuraxis, the Faceless and Brain Drill

Don't know Cannabis Corpse. Cephalic Carnage writes alot of songs about bud.


Favorite Metal Songs or albums anyone?


My 2 favorite songs right now are Decapitated-Spheres of Madness and Megadeth-Holy Wars.


I really love Despised Icon - The Ills of Modern Man


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

moviesmetalweedgirls said:


> I have every behemoth. Can I name that album off the top of my head no. I've seen them live Inferno did a long drum solo and then Nergal came out with a Iron Mask for I don't know what. I am a big Nergal fan. I love Galder from Old Man's Child too.
> 
> I've heard a handful of the new Chimaira tracks, a little dissapoined actually. Sounded crunchy as hell but wasn't hearing much soloing from Rob Arnold.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you saw them in demigod era.

I saw them in 2007 with lamb of god and 3 inches of blood, they put on a badass fucking show, CHRISTIANS TO THE LIONS!

Galder is definitely one of my favorite musicians along with Mikael Akerfeldt from bloodbath/opeth

I LOVE old man's child, not sure if you knew or not but galder joined dimmu borgir before puritanical euphoric misanthropia.


Saw gojira live with in flames a few months ago, they were pretty good not the reason why I came though.

Job for a cowboy sucks ass now, their doom EP was badass, they are local band from my area, I've seen them live tons of times, plus I've taken some shots with them.

Blood Stain Child huh? Guess I'll have to check them out, I'm a big in flames fan.

Cannabis corpse is just cannabal corpse, but instead of gore, its bud in the names...

like.. mummified in barbed wire = mummified in bong water


I cum BLOOOOOOOOOOD = I cum BUUUUUUUUUUUUD..


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

moonshield said:


> But can you actually name behemoths fifth album or what about gojira or cannabis corpse or neuraxis or origin or vile????? youre missing mad good shit... unless that wasnt all of it


Are you including EPs and shit? fifth studio release was thelema.6 right...?

one year after satanica.

Ceremony of shiva off satanica was the first behemoth track I heard, went out and picked up zos kia cultus the next day.


----------



## moviesmetalweedgirls (Mar 24, 2009)

thelema.6 yes.

The first time I saw Lamb of God I was all the way up front on the Ozzfest second stage and he told everybody who didn't want to get hurt to get their monkey ass to the side.

I was like 2nd row so I didn't have to move. Then the whole crowd of drunken motorheads split on both sides. Then Randy says anybody ever see Braveheart.

Black Label kicks off, and he keeps yelling HOLD. Then every single person except for like 300 run face on into each other.

WALL OF DEATH I think it is Illegal now.

Yeah. Cannabis Corpse, A for effort I guess. I like the album covers.


Yeah, Akerfeldt is probably the best living songwriter, his acoustic guitar work is what really holds me. and vocals too of course.

The first Bloodbath album has the best guitar tone I have ever heard in my life.

Very soon I'll be getting Humboldt Purple Kush, Sugarshack and Jack Herer.

Can't wait I haven't blazed in a week.


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

moviesmetalweedgirls said:


> The first Bloodbath album has the best guitar tone I have ever heard in my life.


I totally agree.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Mar 25, 2009)

Bloodbath's tone sounds like that cause it's like 4 guitars layered. anyway it's just the old school swedish sound...like Entombed.


----------



## dutchthreat (Mar 29, 2009)

moviesmetalweedgirls said:


> thelema.6 yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL Akerfeldt is not the best living song writer, he is good but the best no. 

If anyone plays guitar, I have a way of getting that entombed/bloodbath tone for pretty cheap. 

The best guitar tone I ever heard distortion wise was Deadsy. Its so thick and full, really mind blowing.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 31, 2009)

bring me the horizon..... sick...


----------



## dutchthreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone know if the new Chimaira is leaked? Also looking for the new CKY as well.... I checked everywhere.


----------



## carcass91 (Apr 4, 2009)

moviesmetalweedgirls said:


> Unearth- the march is killer not as good as III but close enough.
> 
> I have every behemoth. Can I name that album off the top of my head no. I've seen them live Inferno did a long drum solo and then Nergal came out with a Iron Mask for I don't know what. I am a big Nergal fan. I love Galder from Old Man's Child too.
> 
> ...


Decapitated is a MAD MAD Band.

RIP Vitek


----------



## DirtyDog420 (Apr 5, 2009)

I listen to The Acacia Strain, Slayer, Pantera, Death Before Dishonor, Hatebreed, Parkway Drive, Austrian Death Machine, Black Label Society, Metallica, Spit Ya Teeth, and much much more hardcore and metalcore... I live for insane riffs and heavy chugs...


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 5, 2009)

just heard parkway drive the other day... very good.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Apr 7, 2009)

any and all fans of death metal, check out Ulcerate - Everything is Fire. It came out today in the US, album fuckin slays.


----------



## blade01 (Apr 7, 2009)

New member here, where I live there's a shitload of hippies- cant stand them. Automatically your a hippy or something if you smoke, thats shit! Punk is my poison! Has been since 87'-


----------



## Higher Education (Apr 7, 2009)

dutchthreat said:


> Anyone know if the new Chimaira is leaked? Also looking for the new CKY as well.... I checked everywhere.


 
Is it CKY 5 or 6? I have watched up to 4.

Anyone like Lamb of God or As I Lay Dying?


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 7, 2009)

dam they made that many cky vids... ive only seen up to 3. 

lamb of god and as i lay dying are both sick..


----------



## SOorganic (Apr 7, 2009)

Yea they made 4 vids. Lamb of god and As i lay dieing fucking Suck! Weak ass metal for little middle school kids..


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 7, 2009)

naa man as i lay dying kicked ass at warped tour 08..


----------



## SOorganic (Apr 8, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> naa man as i lay dying kicked ass at warped tour 08..


You just proved my point.. Warped tour is like the wood stock for Hard core and screamO bands.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 8, 2009)

watever ..that shit was great...


----------



## andrewhrox (Apr 9, 2009)

Check out the band Enuella they are a local band and are pretty tight. especially if you like black dahlia murder or veil of maya or winds of plague or born of osiris. they just need some more rep. check em out. Myspace.com/enuella


----------



## DR.LEMON (Apr 11, 2009)

meh new baken tunes .. infestor-darkness unvailed... Morpheus decends-chronices of the shadowed ones and ANYTHING by SINISTER


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 11, 2009)

enulla is pretty good....


this song is fukkin sick....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfeNOJNQy0s&feature=related


----------



## Devilreject1 (Apr 11, 2009)

anyone here a fan of high on fire?


----------



## moonshield (Apr 13, 2009)

Your taste in music sucks floridasucks, floridas way better than the music u listen too, grow a pair and listen to real talented heavy metal, not scenecore eyesore ripoff hacks. FUCK YOUR BANDS!


----------



## moonshield (Apr 13, 2009)

I clicked on that link and all i have to say is i want my time back please... THIS shit here is QUALITY...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8IddaGnLq4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfRGF-MWYsE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1lsge92XzM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWspB9ZYco4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scry65tznGI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHtubTOsyLQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNwkfap1C8o&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB8JQ1kHHbo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtJ-alGFIsg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-htoi0knZcI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t75kpnAFzag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sNY-2Hd4Dw
Feast your eyes and ears upon these metal morsels of genius and if you dont like any of these tracks then you are no metalhead but a decepticon who is slowly killing the beloved genre of heavy metal by being a poser niggerfaggot. So take these links as a gift and be happy for I am EVOLVING your taste in metal, its only natural brother, i used to like the bands you like but then i realized theyre poopy schwag bands that are a dime a dozen. So in conclusion buddy, realize the simple fact that breakdowns dont make metal fucker. Sorry if I sound TOO slanderous floridasucks but this is an issue i cant ignore, STOP POSTING SPAM AND EVOLVE. Give it some time, the guys on here that know what im talkin bout also know that hell be thanking me soon enough for opening his eyes.


----------



## moonshield (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks SOorganic, someone else here has sense for genuine music, not E-tard music


----------



## moonshield (Apr 13, 2009)

also sorry for my bad grammar, its just a fuckin post. At least I can spell fuckin right though eh?


----------



## Big Joop (Apr 14, 2009)

Postin' mah metal. (In alphabetical order. My favs are in CAPS)
3 Inches of Blood, Aikaryu, ASGARD, Behexen, Blind Guardian, Burzum, Celtic Frost, Dragonforce, ELECTRIC WIZARD, Firewind, gwar, Hammerfall, Immortal, IRON MAIDEN, Kamelot, KORPIKLAANI, Kromlek, Kyuss, MANOWAR (THE BEST!!!!), Midnight Syndicate, Mirkwood, Naglfar, Necrophiliac, NEKROGOBLIKON, Nocternity, STORMBRINGER, Sunn O)), TAARMA, TERASBETONI, Trollfest, Turisas, WARLOCK, and Wrath of the Weak.

If anyone is interested in downloading anything by any of these artists, send me a pm and I could probably send you a link no problem.


----------



## whulkamania (Apr 15, 2009)

I have arrived.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2009)

moonshield said:


> also sorry for my bad grammar, its just a fuckin post. At least I can spell fuckin right though eh?


hey fuck you asshole go get that dick out of your ass and you might be a bit happier


----------



## moonshield (Apr 15, 2009)

hey go watch those videos i put up on here, i just HATE your type of music like rap, im sorry its just that bad. 
also I looked at your profile pics, props dude, those are some fine buds you can get down therre, and good pics too. Seriously though dont cry go smoke a bowl i wasnt insulting you just your taste, legit death metal is much better than "death" metalcore or screamo or deathcore in every aspect. Ill debate this shit for hours dude... And win


----------



## moonshield (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry i do realize im coming off like a huge prick, please just ignore that, its not intentional


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2009)

hey man its all good i just smoked a fat bowl of hash....


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2009)

but why do you say my type of music is rap? do you see my avatar?


----------



## moonshield (Apr 15, 2009)

cool dude, i didnt say your music is rap i just said its LIKE rap in my eyes. I dunno man something bout that whole scene just gets on my nerves, i got no beef against a fellow pothead whos into it. Its all good its just im a very opinionated person i guess


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2009)

one more thing.. i dont give a fuck about "legit death metal" death metalcore screamo wahtever the fuck you call it i really dont care. i just listen to what i think sounds good. im not a hardcore "real" metal fan.... the black dahlia murder is my favorite music but i like alot of other shit to.


----------



## moonshield (Apr 15, 2009)

FYI I used to be hardcore into the black dahlia murder and i respect them for sure for getting me fully into the darker genres of metal. They do have credibilty, theyve written some sick riffs but other bands have done what they do but better


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2009)

but yea misery index has been added to my favorites... all the other stuff ive heard already.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2009)

moonshield said:


> FYI I used to be hardcore into the black dahlia murder and i respect them for sure for getting me fully into the darker genres of metal. They do have credibilty, theyve written some sick riffs but other bands have done what they do but better


thats cool... yea they were the first metal or whatever u want to call it band i started listening to.


----------



## moonshield (Apr 15, 2009)

I respect that. Alright good shit dude, I just i dont know i think that different styles of the heavy metal art are better, its all good though cuz its all about personal taste and choice. I try to be objective sometimes but you saw what happened, i fail lol


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2009)

my boy devil ed's band....

http://www.myspace.com/devilillbe


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2009)

anyone like any of these bands? 

see you next tuesday, august burns red, parkwaydrive, all shall perish, suicide silence, heaven shall burn, winds of plauge, the number twelve looks like you.

also the new sky eats airplane album is really good. they stepped it up from thier last album and got a little heavier.


----------



## DirtyDog420 (Apr 16, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> anyone like any of these bands?
> 
> see you next tuesday, august burns red, parkwaydrive, all shall perish, suicide silence, heaven shall burn, winds of plauge, the number twelve looks like you.
> 
> also the new sky eats airplane album is really good. they stepped it up from thier last album and got a little heavier.




Parkway drive is great.. Very heavy


----------



## moonshield (Apr 18, 2009)

i dont like any of those bands but august burns red and all shall perish played at the NE metalfest on friday and today. I didnt watch either of them though as there were more intense bands playing like cattle decapitation and kataklysm. Overall the metalfest at the worcester palldium this year kicked ass... I wish i couldve brought a camera in. I got to see lamb of god, napalm death, whitechapel, kataklysm, suffocation, cattle decapitation, the acacia strain, decrepit birth, children of bodom and a couple of other bands. Im pretty pumped for suffos new album blood oath having heard some of one the new songs yesterday, mental hemmorhage, i can safely say its brutal as hell, in a good way. FUCKIN SICK FEST, I recommend it to everybody in the vicinity of worcester


----------



## moonshield (Apr 18, 2009)

I gotta say i didnt like the acacia strain live, theyre frontmans just bad with words, they dont put on too intense of an all around show and theyre riffs just sound the same but slowed down again and again in breakdowns. Suffocation was the best band of the entire fest


----------



## ALASKABUD (Apr 21, 2009)

FUCK YEH ALL OF those bands are sick as fuck i saw PWD last summer best show ever you know good music


----------



## ALASKABUD (Apr 21, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> but why do you say my type of music is rap? Do you see my avatar?



you know what good music is man fuck haters


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-p8kvoyP4Y

One of the first cd's I ever bought!!


----------



## dahamma (Apr 24, 2009)

anybody listen to. all that remains, or shadows fall or spineshank


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 24, 2009)

Anybody catch Maiden in Ft.Lauderdale!
Killer fucking show.


----------



## j h (May 2, 2009)

some great deadly shit is gorgoroth, mayhem, preminition, sepultura...the list goes on
"were mayhem...the best fuckin metal band.....out..there." i love that interview the mayhem interview just watched it...so stoned


----------



## Rhizome (May 2, 2009)

HUGE Tech Death/Grind fan. Crazy guitars and blast beats. Check out Psyopus, Cattle Decapitation, Origin, Behold... The Arctopus!, Orgone, Cephalic Carnage, ect. Get stoned and listen to pure chaos!


----------



## Axelbro (May 2, 2009)

Panteraa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALASKABUD (May 3, 2009)

Rhizome said:


> HUGE Tech Death/Grind fan. Crazy guitars and blast beats. Check out Psyopus, Cattle Decapitation, Origin, Behold... The Arctopus!, Orgone, Cephalic Carnage, ect. Get stoned and listen to pure chaos!



if you like that shit check out the electric bloodbath


----------



## KaliKitsune (May 3, 2009)

Metalhead reporting in.

Currently learning to play God Forbid "Antihero" on guitar and got KSE playing in the background.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 3, 2009)

Metal heads rule


----------



## Muller667 (May 5, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Old school Death/Black/Thrash metal, mainly from the 80's and early 90's.

Band's like Morbid Angel, Death, Absu, Entombed, Necrovore, Dismember, Mortuary Drape, Sarcofago, Celtic Frost etc.


----------



## Cypress Hill (May 6, 2009)

Lol I've found my new home....Amon amarth is muh favorite band.. Ever.


----------



## moonshield (May 9, 2009)

amon amrth is ill dude i feel ya on that shit. I dunno bro, i cant wait to get my hands on some of suffocations new material


----------



## moonshield (May 9, 2009)

anyone else into mortician or gorgasm or perhaps torture killer??


----------



## K1NG SM0K3Y (May 12, 2009)

SUICIDE SILENCE is most definitely one of my favorite bands. Mitch Lucker's vocals are to die for.


----------



## dr.roxo (May 12, 2009)

K1NG SM0K3Y said:


> SUICIDE SILENCE is most definitely one of my favorite bands. Mitch Lucker's vocals are to die for.


"Seconds from the end
What's it gonna be 
Pull the trigger bitch"

fucking epic band.


----------



## dr.roxo (May 12, 2009)

ALASKABUD said:


> if you like that shit check out the electric bloodbath


dude yes! bloodbath's vocals are unreal heavy


----------



## floridasucks (May 13, 2009)

as i lay dying-- nothing left.. i think its pretty fukin sick. anyone else like?

heres the link-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh-RgX_2U9w&feature=channel


----------



## ALASKABUD (May 14, 2009)

Fuck yeh as i lay dying is sick as fuck nothing left if badass so is an ocean between us







floridasucks said:


> as i lay dying-- nothing left.. I think its pretty fukin sick. Anyone else like?
> 
> Heres the link-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh-rgx_2u9w&feature=channel


----------



## Demigod4G63 (May 22, 2009)

Huge tech/death/black metalhead here. I enjoy music from bands like necrophagist and decapitated and origin to vital remains and suffocation to nile (fucking EPIC) and behemoth (hence the first part of my username) and dark fortress and emperor. So many more I cant even think of em all. On a side note, if anyone hasnt listened to saurian meditation by carl sanders I HIGHLY suggest buying it. It is an awesome ambient album to smoke and chill to, although some parts get hella intense, but what else would you expect from one of the greatest guitarists of all time.


----------



## greenboiii420 (May 22, 2009)

i like alot of different music classic rock, reggae, punk,ska etc. but i love me sum fuckin breakdowns. heres some bands to try if you havent already.
thy art is murder, all shall perish, beneath the massacre, emmure, rose funeral,bring me the horizon. i got a bunch those are my favs.


----------



## iMPAiREd (May 23, 2009)

Shit. I must of gotten watered down over the years! I went from Metallica and Slayer and things like Megadeth to Breaking Benjamin, Staind (OLD staind), Three Day's Grace, ALICE IN CHAINS (FUCK YEAH!!!!), SOAD...

What happened??!?!

But hey, it's all good. My friend who can play the shit out of drums (double bass especially) coaxed me to be in his band (Rhythm Gtr).

It's shit like Bullet for My Valentine, Killswitch, As I lay dying - all of these bands are fucking new to me. I'm stuck in a time warp!
I'm chugging and palm muting my ass off, and I haven't done this shit since I was like 15! I'm gonna be 30!
So maybe it's good for me. Maybe it's getting me back to my roots!

But I still favor my AIC, and my Breaking Benjamin, and get made fun of all the time by my drummer...
Whatever. That's what makes me me!!!

Oh, and I can't stop listening to Eminem's Relapse at the moment... You guys wanna kill me yet?


----------



## KaliKitsune (May 23, 2009)

AIC is the shit. RIP Layne.


----------



## DirtyDog420 (May 25, 2009)

Brocore.. Shark Punch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1jLf-FbaLA


----------



## DirtyDog420 (May 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Xs-pzRyi8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7usTgw-7XfM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdBGrPaHXyM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDUa80YrTfI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tqxtEFAJEU


----------



## zeldareaver (May 26, 2009)

myspace.com/thexbattle

my heavy metal band


----------



## floridasucks (May 30, 2009)

you pussies better check out the devil wears prada's new album, with roots above and branches below.. its fukin sick especially for a fucckin cristian band


----------



## g00sEgg (May 31, 2009)

Sup peeps...
I'm into death metal..death core...grind core..hardcore...and some melodic death metal...

I like white chapel, oceano, bring me the horizon, job for a cowboy, acacia strain, devil wears prada...the list keeps going. 

I'm also in a death metal/grind core band as lead vocals...i love it.


----------



## floridasucks (May 31, 2009)

g00sEgg said:


> Sup peeps...
> I'm into death metal..death core...grind core..hardcore...and some melodic death metal...
> 
> I like white chapel, oceano, bring me the horizon, job for a cowboy, acacia strain, devil wears prada...the list keeps going.
> ...



welcome to the metal thread.... u got a good taste in tunes.


----------



## floridasucks (May 31, 2009)

sooo who's goin to mayhem fest?? ....i cant wait to see the black dahlia. its gonna be insane.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 31, 2009)

does it come through michigan?


----------



## floridasucks (May 31, 2009)

g00sEgg said:


> does it come through michigan?




im not sure.. you could find out easy though, just google it.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 2, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> AIC is the shit. RIP Layne.


 well said 
MTV Live and Unplugged Alice In Chains. I had it on vhs but the tape wore out. Had to buy the dvd


----------



## KaliKitsune (Jun 2, 2009)

AIC Unplugged was awesome. But boy was Layne seriously wasted.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 2, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> AIC Unplugged was awesome. But boy was Layne seriously wasted.


 Haha I know. You can tell just by looking at him. And then he forgot the lyrics to one of the songs... Still a great show though


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 4, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Haha I know. You can tell just by looking at him. And then he forgot the lyrics to one of the songs... Still a great show though


What a waste, I was so bummed when he died, but not surprised...they were a fucking great band. Their first album is the shit.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 4, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> sooo who's goin to mayhem fest?? ....i cant wait to see the black dahlia. its gonna be insane.


I'll be working it...stoned of course


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2009)

*i love metal*
*grindcore*
*hardcore*
*death metal *
*progressive*
*there are some pretty sick local shows*
*where i live*
*with local bands. some of them are pretty sick*

*bands off the top of my head,*
*Parkway Drive, Skindred, Suffokate, I killed the prom queen, born of osiris*
*just some of my favourites. *


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 4, 2009)

Mayhem Fest is going to be in Michigan @ DTE August 2

My contribution: Black Label Society and Gojira and the new Lamb Of God.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 5, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> I'll be working it...stoned of course




not the one in west palm beach right?


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 5, 2009)

fucking schwinggg metal thread 

i listen to 

#1 Suicide Silence (my smoking music) 

emmure, despised icon, daughters, cholera, a breath before surfacing, between the buried and me, gallows, job for a cowboy, everytime i die, the red shore, underneath the gun, war from a harlots mouth, we are the end, white chapel, slayer


heavy heavy low low 

and a ton of other shit


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 7, 2009)

hahahahah welcome.... nice taste in tunes.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 7, 2009)

i like old mushroomhead, its about all i listen to (j-man was great). anyone like em?


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 7, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> i like old mushroomhead, its about all i listen to (j-man was great). anyone like em?




hell yea their old stuff was sick. 


im stuck on august burns red right now.... they are damm good.


----------



## Chromulan (Jun 7, 2009)

best metal bands
Between the buried and me, born of osiris, the faceless, veil of maya, canvas solaris < listen to that band for sure.....black dahlia, lye by mistake is a good one too...and even though they're not metal, mars volta is the shit.
oh yeah, and misery signals


----------



## dubonicchronic420 (Jul 6, 2009)

any of you guys going to mayhem fest 09


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 6, 2009)

Melvins - Honey Bucket

Best Metal song ever!!!


----------



## PVS (Jul 6, 2009)

metal bands i'll never outgrow:

judas priest
slayer
megadeth
anthrax


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 7, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> best metal bands
> Between the buried and me, born of osiris, the faceless, veil of maya, canvas solaris < listen to that band for sure.....black dahlia, lye by mistake is a good one too...and even though they're not metal, mars volta is the shit.
> oh yeah, and misery signals


A new find of mine...that you will obviously like. Here Comes the Kraken. 
They are fucking SICK!


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 7, 2009)

dubonicchronic420 said:


> any of you guys going to mayhem fest 09


I'm going to Summer Slaughter, and Shred White and Blue.


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, here comes the kraken sounds awesome! love the sweeps and they got sick breakdowns too


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 9, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Wow, here comes the kraken sounds awesome! love the sweeps and they got sick breakdowns too


lol i know right? their drummer and guitarist are amazing...it's nukkin futs.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 10, 2009)

g00sEgg said:


> lol i know right? their drummer and guitarist are amazing...it's nukkin futs.


 alright guys, i'll give em a shot. lets see what I think. lol


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 10, 2009)

ummm, nah,not my thing.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 10, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> ummm, nah,not my thing.


Everyone has a different taste, no biggie.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 10, 2009)

I saw Judas Priest over the 4th of July weekend. it's their 30th anniversary of "British Steel", and they performed the entire disc, and a few old standards. It was a great show!


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 10, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I saw Judas Priest over the 4th of July weekend. it's their 30th anniversary of "British Steel", and they performed the entire disc, and a few old standards. It was a great show!


Are you over the age of 40?


----------



## Scuba (Jul 10, 2009)

YO!!!!!! Who's going to Mayhem Festival today? I'm going, it's in Sacramento Ca. Hope to see some of ya smoke'n the herb with me today in the crowd


----------



## Crsrges (Jul 10, 2009)

I love whitechaple, emmure, parkway drive, acacia strain. Some real metal, I could keep on


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 11, 2009)

Crsrges said:


> I love whitechaple, emmure, parkway drive, acacia strain. Some real metal, I could keep on


<3 whitechapel, and emmure...and acacia strain...i've seen whitechapel and acacia strain twice.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 11, 2009)

Crsrges said:


> I love whitechaple, emmure, parkway drive, acacia strain. Some real metal, I could keep on




u got a good taste in tunes...


anyone going to mayhem fest????


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> u got a good taste in tunes...
> 
> 
> anyone going to mayhem fest????


I don't think it's coming to michigan.

We usually have summer slaughter...and then marilyn manson is headlining at the DTE with whitechapel, Trivium, and a bunch of other really sweet bands.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 11, 2009)

g00sEgg said:


> I don't think it's coming to michigan.
> 
> We usually have summer slaughter...and then marilyn manson is headlining at the DTE with whitechapel, Trivium, and a bunch of other really sweet bands.


I got to go to Summer Slaughter this year in San Fran. Dude but last night Manson fucking SUCKED!!!! After Manson's second song half the crowd just left LMAO. Slayer and Cannibal Corpse stole the show. Whitechapel was awsome as ever, black daliha murders, trivium, and Job for a Cowboy where amazing as well.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 11, 2009)

Scuba said:


> I got to go to Summer Slaughter this year in San Fran. Dude but last night Manson fucking SUCKED!!!! After Manson's second song half the crowd just left LMAO. Slayer and Cannibal Corpse stole the show. Whitechapel was awsome as ever, black daliha murders, trivium, and Job for a Cowboy where amazing as well.


That's the show i'm going to see at DTE...yeah, i'm not a manson fan...but everyone else is sick...


----------



## StoneInLove (Jul 12, 2009)

Priest was my first non-radio album that I bought. Always loved AC/DC, Sabbath, DIO, Maiden,Ozzy, Zeppelin, Hendrix. I bought Metallica and Megadeth when they first came out. Anthrax, slayer, Tool. Loved Korn on Southpark. Zack Wild. Godsmack. I wouldn't say I'm a metalhead. I play guitar, love guitar shit and Metal always scratches that itch. I love gettin' on one and watching some Dethklok. R.A.T.M. "Live at the Grand Olympic" has been in my vehicle for over a year. My rides are usually less than 20min and it's just the perect driving music for me.
S.


----------



## SJV (Jul 12, 2009)

Love metal me.
Children Of Bodom, Norther, Ensiferum, Wintersun, Stratovarius, Sonata Arctica. You get the picture!
I play Keyboards in both a power metal band and melodic death metal 

Take it easy.


----------



## Cannabis Corpse (Jul 15, 2009)

i like all kinds of metal rly like grooves and trippy noises maybe sum tight breakdowns...heh maybe. sababath and pantera best bands ever so dont even fuking argue and ummm lol. heres sum bands i want to put out there in hopes of spreadin the word y'all! 

arsonists get all the girls:dont let the fukin name fool sum nice trippy synth and crazed music,

born of osiris:the breakcore kings or watever the fuck u wanna call it. 

whitechapel:my god this is exile the album is such a masterpiece best deathmetal album in forever mang,

bury your dead:groove after groove after groove all detuned all the time,

callenish circle:great great melo deth band pitch.black.effect. is where its at,

catalepsy:the end of the song whispears enuff said,

dr.acula:name says alot there fucked,

emmure:false love in real life...check that one out,

the facelesslanetary duality is such askillfully crafted tech death metal album,

gaza:indescribable but still kinda enjoyable noise,

killwhittneydead:simple enuff grooves lots of good soundclips,

the haunted:most should kno, jus reppin them,

mors principium est:more for those into melo deth with lots of key work as well, breathe of fresh air for their genre i think

rose funeral:gods hideous creation dun dun dun DUN!

veil of maya:friends with born of osiris obviously lol.....and they actually are too

winds of palgue:jus badass metal real dont wanna classify reloaded and angel of debauchery!

within the ruins:breakcore like but with sum more metalcore influence but does not ruin it like u might think it would

after the burial:first album i rep way more second seems lacking different but the first one had a special feel to it gritty.oh and there like meatlcoreish breakcoreish with meshuggah influence pretty unique sounding songs.

an drumroll for....

Drumcorps:more industrial and and shit than metal but just download the album grist....tripp ur balls....trip ur balls.


----------



## Cannabis Corpse (Jul 15, 2009)

oh and daemon by whitechapel the end breakdown is wat hooked me on music with lots of that shit. downloaded it to my phone by chance a year or so ago and....it changed my life bro...it added a new level brooootality!


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 16, 2009)

Dr.acula is cool. But a while back my old band played with them. They are a bunch of little bitches. They only do it for the ass. Cocky little shits!
But hey, they're good. My favorite song by them is "Lets get Invisible".


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 16, 2009)

I didn't know veil of maya was friends with born. but that definately makes sense. i like veil of mayas breakdown songs where its just a breakdown. shits so dope. and yeah, dr. acula....they sound kinda like shit to me, but for some reason i've liked them ever since i heard that piano lessons song. makes me laugh every time. they remind me a lot of suicide silence, but a lot more sloppy. wouldn't surprise me they do it for the ass
check out 1980. just found them. not bad from what i've listened to. jazzy, weird time signature stuff


----------



## Cannabis Corpse (Jul 16, 2009)

ya i can picture dr. acula doing that, they kinda look like cocksmiths lol.....but party is the best one minute song i kno on geetar


----------



## Scuba (Jul 16, 2009)

anyone fans of After the Burial. So fucking bad ass. like all shall perish meets mushuggah


----------



## grow space (Jul 19, 2009)

listen to black,-nu,-core-metal, trash.
right know im listening to trivium, lamb of god and so.....


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 19, 2009)

grow space said:


> listen to black,-nu,-core-metal, trash.
> right know im listening to trivium, lamb of god and so.....


saw both of them at Ozz fest a couple years ago, the last one.


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 21, 2009)

man, i just listened to after the burial and they are sick. also just heard within the ruins, they're pretty good too. I like very progressive and technical metal with good musicians if anybody has any bands for me that i haven't heard of. 
if you haven't listened to sleep terror yet, you should. they're really good


----------



## ink the world (Jul 23, 2009)

Sabbath, Priest, Maiden, Dio, Metallica (pre-Black Album) Pantera, Slayer, Lamb Of God.
Paul Gilbert, George Lynch, anything w/ Dime, Randy Rhoads.

Ive played guitar for 25+ years and attended GIT waaaay back in the late 80's.
I have 2 sons aged 2 and 4 . Both throw the horns and dig music. 

Just got my 4 year old the Kirk Hammet mini guitar from ESP, its his first electric and he's beyond pumped. 
Another generation of Metalheads is well along the way


----------



## Batman407 (Jul 27, 2009)

Trivium is from my home town Orlando. At one show i was playing at this little place in altamonte in florida, trivium came in and was hangin out and watchin the show and just chillin with everyone, it was pretty badass.


----------



## Kushkiller (Jul 29, 2009)

Not a big metal fan but i just heard still fly remix by the devil wears prada its tight ass song.


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 29, 2009)

...so I guess nobody has any other good metal bands that haven't been mentioned?


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 29, 2009)

If you guys want some good shit, my buddies band is called Once we were buried and some other buddies play in a band called The Yellow Sign. Check'm out on myspace.


----------



## Batman407 (Jul 30, 2009)

Through the eyes of the dead, The Acacia Strain, Whitechapel, Parkway drive, Dead to Fall, I killed the prom queen, Suicide Silence


----------

